# Sleepy hedgies



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I know there was a post like the earlier, but it seems like people really dislike necroposting on this forum... so here are some pictures of my Kashi sleeping in my pocket and such 


























He tends to sleep on his side, or lying flat on his tummy.
This morning he was sleeping on my lap and his leg was folded underneath him in an awkward way, so I got all freaked out that he broke it or something, but it just turned out that he was a silly bum and decided to sleep that way :lol:

Speaking of legs... have any of you noticed how incredibly flexible hedgehog legs are? When I watch Kashi scratch his back, it is the most incredible thing watching his little legs bend to reach that one itchy spot!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awww, those are really greats pics!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

the 1st pic is just hilarious!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> the 1st pic is just hilarious!


:lol: yeah, he got all grumpy because I moved my pocket a bit to get a better picture


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Too cute. Kashi seems to like your pocket. <3


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sela said:


> Too cute. Kashi seems to like your pocket. <3


He really does :lol: my pocket is his favorite hiding/sleeping/cuddle place 

I gave him a foot bath today, here are some pictures

















Kashi trying to nom the sink plug :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, aww, those are great pics! Too cute.

LOL, I love it when they scratch. Their legs just look hilarious. :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Again, wonderful pics, my favorites are the first and last ones! :mrgreen:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi is such a good model hehe 
I adore taking photos of him!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! Fantastic pictures. More More More!!! I love the ones where your baby is peeking out Heeee!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Too cute! I have to stop doing this to myself, it makes me want another. Anybody else have that problem, or is it just me?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: Sela, I would LOVE to just have a room full of cute and cuddly hedgies, but my Kashi is already a basket case, I know for sure I would not be able to give them the attention they deserve!
But seriously, hedgies are so friggin cute ah <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love your pictures! I take pictures of Cholla almost every night. Just can't help myself. :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

PJM said:


> I love your pictures! I take pictures of Cholla almost every night. Just can't help myself. :roll:


hedgehogs are such great models, aren't they?


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

I love how grumpy/cute he looks in the first few pictures! :lol: 

you should post more pictures! xD 
He's just so cute! haha.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> I love how grumpy/cute he looks in the first few pictures! :lol:
> 
> you should post more pictures! xD
> He's just so cute! haha.


Haha I will 

Btw, I saw that you were arranging to pick up your hedgehog soon :O
When are you getting him/her?


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

yay!
I'm getting my hedgehog in a few hours, actually! I'm so excited!
Later on tonight, there will be a new topic from me with pictures of him and everything! 
 
He's about 8 weeks old, and I can't stop looking at the pictures the breeder sent me. 
Sighhhh.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> yay!
> I'm getting my hedgehog in a few hours, actually! I'm so excited!
> Later on tonight, there will be a new topic from me with pictures of him and everything!
> 
> ...


ahhh I remember when I was like that with my little Kashi ^-^ I was so excited about him! :lol:
I drove 2 hours to get him  but it was sooo worth it
You must be so excited, I am so happy for you


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> jdlover90 said:
> 
> 
> > yay!
> ...


I have to drive a few hours as well to get my little guy!! Well I'll definitely post it all up later, so you can see the newest addition to this forum! :mrgreen:

Should I have the food and water already in his bowl for when he gets here, or should I give him all that fresh RIGHT when he gets here? Just curious!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > jdlover90 said:
> ...


Just give it to him fresh when he gets there, waiting a little bit won't hurt him 
Also, when you're driving, just take breaks once in a while to check up on the guy and offer him food and water.
My hedgie didn't take the food or the water... but boy did he make a mess in his carrier @[email protected]
Poor guy got so car-sick!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Luckily my boyfriend is going with me, and he's driving, so I'll be able to sit in back with his little pet carrier to make sure he's doing okay!  

I'm so excited!! lol 

I made him his blankets and everything, washed them, prepared his cage all cute and bought him some toys! 

Anyways, I'll let you know how everything goes! I'm hoping he won't be TOO stressed out. :?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

jdlover90 said:


> Luckily my boyfriend is going with me, and he's driving, so I'll be able to sit in back with his little pet carrier to make sure he's doing okay!
> 
> I'm so excited!! lol
> 
> ...


Yeah, my friends and I went on a mini road trip to get Kashi  I got to sit in the back and keep an eye on him, but I felt so bad for the little guy.

Good luck  Keep us updated!


----------

